

Know More, Sell More with Gumroad + Google Analytics - sahillavingia
http://blog.gumroad.com/post/51090589438/know-more-sell-more-gumroad-google-analytics

======
krmmalik
Are you adding event tracking to help with funnels and conversion
optimisation?

